# Wood source



## jewhottie (Apr 3, 2014)

I am new to the Raleigh,NC area, my first post on here, and I just got my new Brinkman offset smoker. I use to have a brinkman electric smoker that was shaped like an egg that someone gifted to me and I loved it. This is my first non-electric smoker and I need to find some good bulk woods from the area. Where do you guys get your wood from? Is there a store, either online or in person, that you get it from? I have been looking for some local places on Craigslist but I don't have a truck to pick it up in. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## bluewhisper (Apr 9, 2014)

You can get big bags of various wood chunks for smoking at places like Home Depot. You can also use lump charcoal for most of your heat to use the wood more sparingly.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 9, 2014)

you could also rent a truck..  or a trailer ....


----------



## jewhottie (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for the helps guys.


----------

